# Instantly lost taste of tobaccos, but NOT anything else



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everyone. I hope someone can help me with this. I've looked all over the Internet and can't really find anything conclusive on this...

I've been smoking a pipe for about 4 months now, averaging about 1-2 per day. I love it, and have already started to build a pipe collection and have been sampling many of the more famous brands out there. I'm also going to start to try to blend my own. There's just one, huge, recent problem...

I can't taste tobacco anymore. A couple weeks ago I went to the beach with some friends. It was just a chill-out kind of weekend vacation. A friend brought his cigars, and I brought my pipes. I noticed that throughout the weekend, my taste for tobacco seemed to diminish somewhat. Then, on the second last day, I was smoking a mild English, and I _instantly_ lost the flavor mid-pipe. It was as if someone just shut the power off to my taste buds.

Ever since, I have been giving it a try every couple days, but to no avail. I still can't taste it. I've tried different blends: English, VA, Oriental, but nothing. I've read that I should give it a break for a little while, but I would think just a minor sample every couple days could help indicate something. I really can't taste it. Has anyone else experienced this? If so, did you get it back? I really don't want my investment into the pipes and different tobaccos to go to waste, and I was just really getting into it as well. It's quite frustrating. I can even taste everything else -- food, drink, coffee, beer, etc., just not tobacco. I can even smell it in the tin, and it smells great. The only thing I can think of is that I smoked more than I usually did that weekend, and maybe I "fried" something? I have no idea.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dude. Weird! That sounds really unusual. Get tested?


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Tested for what? You mean just generally checked up on? Would that be the dentist or just the regular doc? I actually just went to the dentist a few weeks ago, and she knew about the pipe smoking and said nothing. I guess they normally wouldn't say much, considering the amount of cigarette smokers out there. But then again, I still had taste when I saw her.

What weirds me out the most is that I can still taste _everything_ else.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

If you do seek professional help, go to you general practitioner, not your dentist. Your gp will refer you to a specialist.
Weird


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you retrohale? i.e. exhale some of the smoke out through your nose: 
YouTube - ‪Retrohaling Your Cigar Smoke‬‏

If you're like me, you're not actually tasting much of anything from the tobacco on your tongue, you're getting the flavors/aromas from your nose/sinuses. Even if you don't retrohale, some smoke naturally makes its way up there. If your nose/sinuses are irritated or simply not up to par that day you might not detect much of anything from your pipe. I've had a few instances over the years where I light up a bowl and don't "taste" much of anything, but it isn't because my taste buds weren't working. Don't really have an explanation for it, and it wasn't as if I had no sense of smell at all. But perhaps the same thing has occurred with you. I suspect things will improve for you in time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm betting on a sinus infection, allergic reaction (hayfever, dander), or something similar, futzing with your olfactory bulb. Most things you 'taste" have a large sweet, sour, salt, bitter, or umami component, not involving the olfactory bulb. Tobacco might have a slight sweet component, but not the others so much. The rest of the taste, the difference between peaches or tomatoes, is smelling the esters and whatever in combination with the taste components. Tobacco taste is pretty much all smell, really. It might actually be extending to others smells/tastes, you just don't notice it so much. Maybe those strawberries tasted a little "watery" or something similar? Not gone, just not as powerful a taste as you're used to, say?

I'd take some antihistamines for starters and see what happens. (Not decongestants, antihistamines.)


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I usually retrohale as well, it takes practice, where ya blowing some of the smoke out of your mouth and the rest through your nose. Best way I can describe how you do is pretend your swallowing, but don't inhale, otherwise your gonna be turning green, and gagging
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Obviously something has changed; I think freestroke is on the right track. You don't go from "I can taste it fine" to "it ain't there" without something. I know when I get a cold, the taste of tobacco is always the first thing to go. When the sinuses go, Balkan Sasieni and Opening Night taste pretty much the same.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I am with freestoke. Post nasal drip can affect taste. Probably something going on in your sinuses. I am no expert, but I feel like I taste tobacco mostly on the rear of my tongue. I have pretty bad allergies and sometimes stuff gets kind of pasty back there. Hope that doesnt gross anybody out. I am betting that, whatever the reason is, its temporary.

Can you pick up on the different tobacco smells?


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you also tried with cigars? Were previously tasty cigars now dull and lifeless as well?


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Zfog said:


> If you do seek professional help, go to you general practitioner, not your dentist. Your gp will refer you to a specialist.
> Weird


+1 for this, but not the "If you do seek professional help" part. I'd strongly encourage you to go get checked out by your GP. SOMETHING is definitely different if you went from being able to taste to having no taste in a short period of time.

It's probably nothing, but it could be a neurological issue. Also, it never hurt anyone to go talk to their doctor. He/she is the pro...let them figure out what the problem is. And while the doc is checking you out for this, he/she can check you out in general. It never hurts to get put on the lift for a checkup. You never know what they might find.

A friend of mine is a cardiologist and a cigar smoker. While we were hanging out the other day, my wife (a cardiac nurse) started talking about my blood pressure. It's elevated but controlled with medication. Actually, she was fussing about my cigars and making the point that I could probably come off my meds if I quit. Not likely to happen. In any case, while she had the blood pressure cuff out, she asked my friend about his blood pressure, and he said it was a little high but that he hadn't had it checked for a while (cardiologists are work-a-holics). She took his pressure...it was REALLY HIGH. Not good news, but NOW he has a known problem, and he can deal with it with medication, diet, and/or changing his lifestyle. Had he not come over and had his pressure checked, he'd still have an undiagnosed problem that would go untreated.

It's like when your check engine light comes on in your car...it's probably nothing, but you want to have it checked to make sure you're not making an existing problem worse.

Keep us updated. You may be able to provide some answers that help another BOTL down the road.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Snagged said:


> Had he not come over and had his pressure checked, he'd still have an undiagnosed problem that would go untreated.
> 
> It's like when your check engine light comes on in your car...it's probably nothing, but you want to have it checked to make sure you're not making an existing problem worse.
> 
> Keep us updated. You may be able to provide some answers that help another BOTL down the road.


Amen to that! My own life story is similar. One day, after many days of fever and general illness I couldn't walk more than a few steps without getting winded so I was admitted to the hospital. I ended up recovering fully but from the blood tests that were taken during that time my (now) specialist diagnosed me with a hereditary condition that left untreated would have led to organ failure. I'm on meds to treat it now so I can fully say that knowing the unknown is a revalation like nothing else.

The unbelievable part is that all my years this was the first doctor to ever catch this.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the swift responses everyone. I guess I should get checked out; it HAS been a while.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

tell us if you find a reason why this happened.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Shawn said:


> tell us if you find a reason why this happened.


Will do.



ChronoB said:


> Do you retrohale? i.e. exhale some of the smoke out through your nose


I do retrohale, but only typically with English blends. I was probably doing just that when it happened. But still...it's the instaneous-ness of it that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

CBR said:


> Have you also tried with cigars? Were previously tasty cigars now dull and lifeless as well?


Just noticed this comment. I have not; I do not own any cigars. Maybe I'll stop and get one in the next day or so just to see.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> Just noticed this comment. I have not; I do not own any cigars. Maybe I'll stop and get one in the next day or so just to see.


If you do, please let us know the results. Cigars are almost always stronger than pipes so maybe the tastebuds/olfactory senses desensitized.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, more weirdness, but good...

My taste is back! It seriously came back in one day. I had tried smoking some of a blend that came in last night, again to no avail. Couldn't taste hardly anything, and it even seemed like I tasted less that the previous attempt. I had even put out a question earlier this afternoon on Facebook to see if anyone I knew knows a good general practitioner in my area.

Tonight I got home, decided to give it another go, thinking, "Hey, maybe I just need to kickstart my taste or something. Either way, I need to see a doctor." I tried a very small amount of an English, and noticed I could taste about 40% more. Then I tried a VaPer (Tudor Castle) and was blown away. Then I tried some Dunhill Flake, and the flavor was going full-bore.

So, I had no idea what just went on. Maybe God was merciful and decided to give me some taste back. Craziness! I'll probably try some more tomorrow, and if I notice it's less again, I'll take another break. This stuff is just too weird.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like this.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Definitely laughed out loud at the start. "Pipe smokers' tongue gremlin attack." Lol.

Yeah, it was a little like that. Now that I think about it, I WAS having a little sinus trouble, but it got better almost a week ago. Maybe that was it. Bah, it's back anyway.

Actually, this video made me want to try 656 again after that praise. I've heard the tins go back and forth in quality. The one I tried seemed really bland and boring -- nothing like what he described.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Good to hear things are back on track!


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

CBR said:


> Good to hear things are back on track!


Thanks, me too! Sure enough, I had some on the way to work and it was great. Still, maybe all this is a sign that I should still get a check-up since it's been so long, now that it's in my head to do so.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Man. Glad to hear everything's ok! That's a really weird thing to have happen!


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm guessing you picked up the Tiki idol... YouTube - ‪The Brady Bunch: Tiki Caves Part 1‬‏


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Aaand, it's happening again. This is annoying. And no, I'm not sick. And this time it's mainly VAs I can't taste, but everything is affected.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What?! Man, that's weird!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Kevin, what if the problem lies in your specific tobaccos? I suggest you send all of it out to a number of us on here, so WE can do a bit of informal "quality control" monitoring, and get back to you with our results.

We'd do that for you, oh sure we would . . .

p


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Kevin, what if the problem lies in your specific tobaccos? I suggest you send all of it out to a number of us on here, so WE can do a bit of informal "quality control" monitoring, and get back to you with our results.
> 
> We'd do that for you, oh sure we would . . .
> 
> p


Ha!

You do have a point though. I've been trying to think of what I had the first time it happened, and now. I want to say I was smoking more English blends both times, but the flavor I seem to have lost the most is VA. Going to try a VA tonight -- maybe FVF to see if I can even taste it. If I can't...well, something's definitely wrong. But I'm going away for two weeks on Tuesday, with no pipe. If two weeks doesn't fix it, I'm not sure what will.

And actually, reading back through this thread, Freestroke makes a good point: "It might actually be extending to others smells/tastes, you just don't notice it so much." I actually DO also notice that other things that involve more taste with the olfactory bulb are diminished, such as beer. I had two very different types of beer Tuesday and last night, and come to think of it, they generally tasted the same -- and should definitely not have. My guess is that, when it comes back, I should try to retrohale much less than I do, which, (wow, now I think I understand) I do _more _with English blends than VAs. Considering I've been smoking more of them lately, yeah, that might explain a lot.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> Ha!
> 
> You do have a point though. I've been trying to think of what I had the first time it happened, and now. I want to say I was smoking more English blends both times, but the flavor I seem to have lost the most is VA. Going to try a VA tonight -- maybe FVF to see if I can even taste it. If I can't...well, something's definitely wrong. But I'm going away for two weeks on Tuesday, with no pipe. If two weeks doesn't fix it, I'm not sure what will.
> 
> And actually, reading back through this thread, Freestroke makes a good point: "It might actually be extending to others smells/tastes, you just don't notice it so much." I actually DO also notice that other things that involve more taste with the olfactory bulb are diminished, such as beer. I had two very different types of beer Tuesday and last night, and come to think of it, they generally tasted the same -- and should definitely not have. My guess is that, when it comes back, I should try to retrohale much less than I do, which, (wow, now I think I understand) I do _more _with English blends than VAs. Considering I've been smoking more of them lately, yeah, that might explain a lot.


Gotcha. Better send that beer along as well then.

:biggrin:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Gotcha. Better send that beer along as well then.
> 
> :biggrin:


lane: Flying it over now.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a lot of allergies that kick up various times of the year. I've noticed that when i'm bothered by molds and pollen I can taste almost nothing in terms of tobaccos, beers, and rums. Everything almost takes a sour note to me. After a few days of antihistamines I'm back to my normal self. The first few times it happened it really scared me, but now I've got it figured out.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stubby said:


> After a few days of antihistamines I'm back to my normal self. The first few times it happened it really scared me, but now I've got it figured out.


I recommended antihistamines, too. The magic bullet for all sorts of mysterious problems. Histamine reactions are so common, antihistamines should almost be a dietary supplement in today's polluted world.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I recommended antihistamines, too. The magic bullet for all sorts of mysterious problems. Histamine reactions are so common, antihistamines should almost be a dietary supplement in today's polluted world.


Yah, as my allergist explained to me, even people who are not normally affected by allergies can build up a high level of histamine in the body that will cause a problem. If you've had a lot of rain and humidity, mold could be the problem. Pollen has been pretty bad in my neck of the woods this year as well.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I live in an area where, last I heard, we have the worst pollen in the country. It's never affected me though -- I've grown up with it. And I had boatloads of allergy shots growing up, and I don't feel affected in any other way. Still, it's a possibility. I may try antihistamines.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

this happened to me when i first started smoking as well, food tasted fine but nothing i smoked did. i ended up having allergies because when i took some antihistamine, and smoked a cigar later that day, it tasted perfectly normal again!

You may not realize it, but even the smallest "blockage" of your smell will diminish the "taste" of tobacco a *lot*

you might have allergies or a small cold or something and not even know it


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Zogg said:


> when i took some antihistamine, and smoked a cigar later that day, it tasted perfectly normal again!


Wow, that's pretty cool. I think I might have to. I haven't really taken antihistamines in a LONG time. Any particular name of one? Or what's the most common one now?

Also, I'm curious, how is PAD an STD? Actually, maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> Any particular name of one? Or what's the most common one now?


Probably the least expensive and effective one is basic diphenhydramine HCL, aka Bendryl. Just the generic stuff is fine. Unless you have high blood pressure, it's about as safe as it gets. All the drug store chains have their own "brand", which usually costs about half what Benadryl goes for and is the same stuff. Benadryl's patent ran out years ago.

If you have prostate problems or glaucoma it can make things worse. Asthmatics shouldn't take it unless the doctor says it's okay, because they're normally on other medications that diphenhydramine could interfere with. In general, most healthy people have no side effects to speak of.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> Also, I'm curious, how is PAD an STD? Actually, maybe I don't want to know.


Just too many duplicate acronyms -- Smoker's Temptation Disorder. :lol:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Just too many duplicate acronyms -- Smoker's Temptation Disorder. :lol:


Ah, much better.

Yeah, I was reading up on some antihistamines. Benadryl, Claritin (I remember taking that when it was prescription only), and Zyrtec. Never tried Zyrtec.

...and strangely enough, before posting this, I just looked and found a generic version of Zyrtec in my cabinet. Bottoms up! I'll post the results tonight.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, also, it just occurred to me that when this happened the first time, it was Memorial Day weekend and we were at the beach. There was stuff in the air everywhere. This allergy theory sounds pretty good. We'll see in a couple hours.


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Allergies can also change. As a child I had what the Pros labeled "Hay Fever". Most every spring I was prone to sneezing fits. As I got older, by the time I was in my 20's, my allergies had all but disappeared. Into my 30's my allergies reappeared, but they were in response to higher mold counts, which generally occurred in this area in the fall. The Doctor said that this was normal. I hope you get it figured out :???:

Scott


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, so I didn't notice much difference last night, or this morning. Stubby said it took a few days of Antihistamines for him, so hopefully that's all it takes. Then again, I'm going away, pipeless, for two weeks in few days, so it will probably be better when I get back anyway.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Antihistamine follow-up:

Thanks for all your tips about the Antihistamines. I think they're actually doing something, though the VA taste is not completely back. That I think is just mainly due to some lingering tongue bite from VAs. Anyway, should be better in two weeks.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Few updates:

I'm back, and I was on the Antihistamines all the while I was away, and still am. I tried smoking when I got back, and the taste loss was even worse. I'm going to chalk that up to travel and generally not feeling very well at the moment.

VA taste is still the most diminished, though I'm smoking a 1/3 bowl of Dunhill Flake at the moment, and I can taste about 30% of it. Hopefully this is not permanent.

I _did_ have a cigar (as was suggested earlier in this thread) the night before I left Peru. A cuban. I could definitely taste it, though it was a slight "salty" (?). I'm assuming that was also due to the same reasons (travel, crazy climate changes, etc.)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Still? Wow. Have you discussed this at all with your doctor? 

Google "specific anosmia", or maybe "selective anosmia". I see tons on specific plus some on "sudden" onset anosmia, but nothing on both sudden and specific/selective anosmia. Some of the data are on the entertaining side, not to make light of your dilemna.

Try smoking a Camacho Corojo or MOW Puro Authentico - if you cannot taste those, I might then be concerned for you.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Still? Wow. Have you discussed this at all with your doctor?
> 
> Google "specific anosmia", or maybe "selective anosmia". I see tons on specific plus some on "sudden" onset anosmia, but nothing on both sudden and specific/selective anosmia. Some of the data are on the entertaining side, not to make light of your dilemna.
> 
> Try smoking a Camacho Corojo or MOW Puro Authentico - if you cannot taste those, I might then be concerned for you.


Haven't seen a doctor yet, but if I still can't taste when I'm over whatever I have now from travelling, you can bet I will.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i agree with you it is probably from damage to your tounge from the pipe. i would give it a couple of weeks to let your tounge heal and i bet you will be tastin all of your baccys like usual. but i would still see a doctor just incase its some kind of nerve damage or somthing.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

My first post on this tread. . .though I've followed the ups and downs somewhat.

My strong advice is: This has been going on WAY too long to be normal. Go see a doctor ASAP. And if your doc only says "you shouldn't smoke", ask him to refer you to an MD who enjoys a cigar or pipe on the golf course. There are plenty of them out there.

Don't smoke anything else until you get a professional opinion.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

fanman1 said:


> i agree with you it is probably from damage to your tounge from the pipe. i would give it a couple of weeks to let your tounge heal and i bet you will be tastin all of your baccys like usual.


So after I got back from my two week trip, had no taste, and was confused, I realized I had some sort of slight bug from travelling, so that was the problem there. It's been good for awhile, but what I've come to realize is that I simply can't smoke as much as I'd like, and need to take a couples days break here and there -- like now, since it's happening a little again, but considering my tongue feels slightly irritated anyway, that's most likely what's going on.

I'd consider this thread closed for my part, and I appreciate all the help and pointers.


----------



## stereo action (Aug 24, 2016)

hi, I know this is really old but came across this while doing an internet search. I have the exact same issue, I can taste my food, but have trouble tasting beer and pipe tobacco. Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

It took me a while to learn how to retrohale. I agree most of the taste is in the nose. Here's how I retrohale:

1. take a mouthful of smoke in your mouth
2. close your mouth
3. put the tip of your tongue on the roof of your mouth just behind your front teeth
4. exhale through your nose.


----------



## Tgroan (Feb 26, 2018)

This happened to me 25 years ago and I never got it back. Specialist said everything inside ny sinuses was normal. I had only been smoking a pipe for 8 months and this was a great loss that I still feel. Every so often I try to smoke a pipe but there's nothing there. I continue to hope that someday I'll be able to taste pipe tobacco again.


----------

